# Fragebogen zu Computerspielen/ WoW



## tweety2pc (19. März 2007)

hallo! Ich bin Studentin in Passau und werde demnächst meine Bachelor Arbeit verfassen. Mein Thema ist: Online-Rollenspiele unter zeitlichen Aspekten. Hierzu muss ich mich auf einen Fragebogen und somit auf eine empirische Studie stützen, die ich selbst mache. Ich brauche eure tatkräftige Unterstützung, indem ihr euch lediglich 10 Minuten Zeit nehmt und meinen Fragebogen ausfüllt! Ihr müsst auch nichts ausdrucken und schicken, alles läuft online ab! --> also sehr wenig Aufwand.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn


Also, es wäre echt super, wenn ich auf euch zählen könnte

Danke für eure hoffentliche Teilnahme,

Sandra

Bitte geht auf folgenden Link für den Fragebogen, wenn ihr maximal 21 Jahre alt seid (bezieht sich auf Jugendliche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=97723418528


----------



## Lerun (19. März 2007)

Hmm, bin zu alt für die Umfrage. *g*


----------



## iggeblackmoore (19. März 2007)

wieviele fragebögen gibt es denn noch??


----------



## MrFlix (19. März 2007)

Is das mit nem Mod abgesprochen?


----------



## daLord (19. März 2007)

Jo ist abgesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zwinkert tweety2pc zu*


----------



## MrFlix (19. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Jo ist abgesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wollt nur sichergehen nicht das ich nen geldgierigen Konzern unterstütze (*hust* ja eigentlich mach ich das ja auch schon)

ein kleines Ding solltest du wenn möglich noch ändern:

Bei der auswahl der INgame Communikationsart sollte man chat und Ts anwählen können.

So dann bleibt nur noch zu sagen das ich dir viel Glück wünsch bei deiner Bachelorarbeit und hf =)

e//
sry nicht gesehen das es sich auf jugendliche bezieht^^


----------



## Iseigdos (20. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein up für dich Hase :-)


----------



## Squishee (21. März 2007)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Bei der auswahl der INgame Communikationsart sollte man chat und Ts anwählen können.


!!
und /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (21. März 2007)

Tja, unter 22 müsste man noch sein *seufz*


----------



## Pegasos (21. März 2007)

Warum nur für 21 jährige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (21. März 2007)

Tja, 21, das war ne schöne Zeit.


----------



## Tobi_frag (21. März 2007)

habs ausgefüllt..hoffe es hilft dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neronis (21. März 2007)

Hab es auch ausgefüllt.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Habe mitgemacht...wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (21. März 2007)

abgeschickt^^


----------



## Naho (21. März 2007)

das war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


viel glück für deine arbeit


----------



## Leigh (21. März 2007)

Das war mal ein netter Fragebogen => mitgemacht!


----------



## Alcasim (21. März 2007)

Ja, war echt kein schlechter Fragebogen =P

Auch ausgefüllt und direkt per ICQ weitergeleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tweety2pc (21. März 2007)

danke für die gut gemeinten ratschläge, aber ich kann leider jetzt nichts mehr am fragebogen ändern.... aber es ist gut zu wissen. 
und, danke für eure beteiligung und glückwünsche! ihr seid echt super.


----------



## White Jen (22. März 2007)

hab ihn natürlich auch ausgefüllt. Noch bin ich ja im mindesalter, nach einem Jahren nicht mehr -.- *heul*


----------



## Sniztar (22. März 2007)

done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nja wünsche dir noch viel Glück unso, wa? ^^
Hoffe du bekommst ne gute Bewertung..

PS.: Bin neu in dem Forum hier..
       ich heiße mich einfach mal selber willkommen xD

also cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iseigdos (22. März 2007)

und Up  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fischfete (22. März 2007)

Habe es ausgefüllt hoffe ich habe dir damit geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iseigdos (23. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iseigdos (24. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iseigdos (25. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iseigdos (26. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bubabeatmann (26. März 2007)

hab ma mit gemacht
nur beit kommunikations ding sollte man ts und chat anklicken könn^^
und bei gründen für lan auch mehrere


----------



## Nephlim (26. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin auch zu alt um den Bogen machen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nochma glück gehabt *gggg*


----------



## Iseigdos (27. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nitron4132 (28. März 2007)

Sniztar schrieb:


> done
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 /e begrüsst %t^^


----------



## Nimbrod (28. März 2007)

naja diese ganzen umfragen.. die weivielte ist das hier im forum schon?5te 6te?


----------



## Iseigdos (30. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tweety2pc (1. April 2007)

ich geb mir mal selber ein up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! hoff das ist ok und es finden sich noch viele die mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahngarth (1. April 2007)

hab auch mal mitgemacht.
ganz netter fragebogen findsch (besser als andere die ich kenne)


----------



## Jester~ (1. April 2007)

habs ehrlich ausgefüllt !


----------



## downESIR (1. April 2007)

Done.

Habs versucht ehrlich auszufüllen.


----------



## razaik (1. April 2007)

ehrlich ausgefüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (1. April 2007)

Habs auch ehrlich ausgefüllt 
Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow fr3ak (2. April 2007)

ausgefüllt und in meinen www.die-stamme.de forum auch reingestellt viel glück!!!


----------



## Iseigdos (2. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tweety2pc (4. April 2007)

Na, es finden sich doch bestimmt noch n paar, die den Fragebogen noch nicht ausgefüllt haben und hoffentlich Lust darauf haben! 

Bei allen anderen, die ihn schon gemacht haben, möchte ich mich noch mal bedanken!


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

tweety2pc schrieb:


> Na, es finden sich doch bestimmt noch n paar, die den Fragebogen noch nicht ausgefüllt haben und hoffentlich Lust darauf haben!
> 
> Bei allen anderen, die ihn schon gemacht haben, möchte ich mich noch mal bedanken!



Büdde schön....


----------



## jainza (5. April 2007)

auch gemacht...,


----------



## razaik (5. April 2007)

die paar min für den fragebogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iseigdos (6. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollin187 (6. April 2007)

Abgeschickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tweety2pc (8. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ihr seid spitze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leg0las (8. April 2007)

nach bestem wissen und gewissen ausgefüllt


----------



## Draentor (8. April 2007)

so habs ausgefüllt.. 
sende es jetzt an alle leute, die ich bei icq inner liste hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tweety2pc (11. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iseigdos (12. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (12. April 2007)

Bekomt Iseigdos ma nen bann. Der spammt alles voll.


----------



## tweety2pc (13. April 2007)

finden sich denn da nicht noch n paar....


----------



## Iseigdos (14. April 2007)

Ich Spame nicht , ich halte lediglich das Thema meiner Freundin aktuell mein Herr.
Danke für ihr Verständnis Valkum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2007)

Das Thema ist wieder offen - die Umfrage ist geprüft und freigegeben.


----------

